# Straight haul or angle haul for 2 horses?



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Personally i like straight hauls, i cant see how horses are super balenced in a angle haul but ok. i love my 2 horse straight haul it has 2 mangers, lots of padding, divider, 6 windows, 2 vents, huge tack room.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What kind of trailer is that exactly, Eventer? I'm considering a few and like yours a lot.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Angle hauls are better, personally. Though many horses dont like getting into 2-horse trailers because they're so boxy, it's natural for horses to want to stand either sideways or backwards in a trailer as they have better balance this way. 
I've met a few horses who abosultely HATED it when they were placed forward in any trailer without being able to turn & would come out sweating & upset. Put em in backwards or sideways & they trailer fine.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

My horse loves the straight haul. the two horses can see eachother still have there head close to the windows. I have a trails-west Royale SxST ive hgave it for 3 years and both my horses love it. My 2 year old walked into it no problem. ALSO if horses dont like the straight haul my trailer divider can swivel into a angle haul for 1 horse.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I rarely have more than 1 horse in my straight load 2-horse so i've completely removed the divider so that the horse can turn if they wish.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Yea you can take the divider out to but i wouldnt just because there is a bar in the middle near the mangers so it could be a hazard.
heres some pics


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have owned both. 

The slant I could get more horses in, as in I had no trouble getting them in or out. You can turn horses around instead of backing them off. But that also depends on how large or small your trailer is. Another thing about slants is sometimes larger, longer horses cant fit comfortably. We always had to put the long one on last because then he had more room.

The straight can be a little more tricky. Mainly because your horse must go in before you (if you are alone) while you are outside waiting for your horse to stand and stay in the trailer without backing out. And you must never tie before you put the butt bar up first. Most newer straights are taller and are more roomy and can take the longer horses. I had to train my horses how to load in this trailer and it took about a month.

Those are my experiences with the two. My next trailer will be a stock combo. :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

To me slant all the way. My horses prefer to stand angled, easier to load IMHO, always have a dressing room (the angle gives) and no ramp (which I really hate in straight load - way too heavy for me and some horses are afraid of it).


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I actually go in my trailer before my horse and i have a straight haul and thats because i can walk right into the tack room, so i dont have to go out the way we came in. And my tack room is way bigger than a slant.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

xxEventerXX, I'm just about to buy a trailer just like yours. Glad to hear you like the design. 

As for straight/slant, my horse doesn't seem to give a crap either way as long as there is hay in front of his face.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Yea and i love the mangers cause you can put water in it if you want and there is a drainage system which is good! also it has alot of padding on the mangers, sides and back. SO the horses are nice and safe. Also to the way my trailer is designed the stalls aren't to big or to small so the horse cant turn around in the trailer. More secure IMO. I just love the idea how you can walk into the trailer and go through the tackroom. Most of the time im just trailering my one horse so i put him in put the straps up by his bum so he knows not to back out and then walk out and shut the door. My two year old well now 4 she has no issues in the trailer she can see my other horse and doesnt move around, kick... etc


----------

